# Dive Flag rig for the beach



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

OK here's the rig I used at Navarre beach the other day. Took about 5 mins to make.



The complete rig easy to swim out.














I recommend a larger bottom weight - 5oz pyramid didn't hold.



3.5' 1/2" sch40 PVC

1 dive flag with wire rigid guide

2 velcro wire ties

15" of a pool noodle

3' 150# mono plus a couple crimps

1 big offshore swivel

30' (however deep you need it) 550 cord or some 1/16 1/8 rope so you can SEE it in the water

1 16oz weight for the bottom of the rig



I won't explain how it works it works just like the $ ones you can buy. I use this off the yak as well but all I do is slip the pool noodle section off (the 150# mono and swivel go right through the hole in the noodle) the PVC and stick it in the center rod holder.



The rig "deployed"












Attached weight to keep the flag up in the air...












Flag deployed when diving with velcro through 1/4" hole in PVC...












Flag wrapped for swimming it through the water...












:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That doesn't look too hard to do. I've got all that stuff out in the garage. Thanks for the pix. and good job.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good! 

Not to try to tell you how to change it...but just thought of another thing that might help simplify it all. I don't know how easy it'd be or if it'd help at make it any easier...but...instead of having a weight tied to the rope to hold it up, make a little capsule on the bottom withsmall holes in it so water can fill it up, but add put weight into the capsule and cap it off so the weight doesn't just fall out the bottom....just screw the capsule on for a floating flag, and unscrew it to put it in the rod holder

Good/simple set up though!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool info! I have most of this stuff already! Willmake one asap - looks simple & pretty easy!


----------

